# NVIDIA G-SYNC



## firestarter111 (19. Oktober 2013)

Warum ist da noch keine News online, pcgameshardware? 

(dagegen ist die gtx 780ti ein witz)
(edit.2: immer noch keine news? das ist das dickste ding für bildqualitätsfanatiker seit jahren? ihr haut lieber gta 5 news raus o_O?)

NVIDIA G-SYNC

G-SYNC Makes Montreal the Doorway to Gaming Heaven

AnandTech | NVIDIA's G-Sync: Attempting to Revolutionize Gaming via Smoothness

Das hört sich von der technischen Seite höchst beeindruckend an. Kurz zusammengefasst ein Chip im Monitor der die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors an die fps Ausgabe der Grafikkarte anpasst. Im Gegensatz zum bekannten v-sync allerdings ohne tearing, shuttering und mit wenig inputlag. 

Nächstes Jahr kommt der derzeitige 144hz 24er Asus mit dem Ding auf den Markt und kostet so um die 399 us dollar. Das Modul wollen sie wohl auch seperat veröffentlichen und du kannst deinen alten Asus aufmotzen. Geht momentan nur mit diesem Modell: Asus’s VG248QE. Modelle mit integriertem G-Sync Chip werden dann aber auch von Ben-Q und anderen Marken kommen. 

Zahlreiche Entwickler wie Mark Rein (epic), John Carmarck (id, oculus) aber auch einer von Dice (MaNTLE; ANYONE?) sind vom Bild begeistert. 

Wie gesagt, technisch ne tolle Sache, ABER:

-Nvidia exklusiv, geht nur mit kepler 650ti aufwärts. 
-und ich habe mir erst den 144hz von benq geholt und könnte mir in den hintern beissen. ich hoffe die bieten da auch ein do-it-yourself kit an wie beim asus.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich wiederhole auch hier gerne meine Aussage nochmal:
Aber der funktioniert dann nur mit NVidia GEforce-Grafikkarten, wetten?
Zum Kotzen. Ich möchte als Spieler nicht zwischen Sodom und Gomorrah  wählen müssen. Entweder kein Mantle/Eyefinitiv oder kein PhysX/G-Sync,  das ist echt *******.


----------



## Alex555 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich G-Sync mit so hohen Hürden durchsetzen wird. 
Grafikkarte aufrüsten? -> nur noch von Nvidia zu Nvidia, vorausgesetzt man will G Sync behalten. Sollte Nvidia nun aber kein für einen persönlich passendes "Gesamtpaket" bieten, und man plant zu AMD zu upgraden, war der teuere Monitor Geldverschwendung.
Es gefällt Kunden auch nicht, wenn sie so in Ihrer Entscheidung beeinflusst werden. Niemand will sich verbindlich festlegen, dass er von nun an nur noch die Karten eines Herstellers kauft! Zwar tendiere ich zu AMD, aber würde mich auch nicht auf AMD festlegen wollen. Für Desktops sehe ich also keine rosige Zukunft für G Sync.
Jeder rational denkende Mensch würde sich nicht freiwillig so binden. 
Für Laptops schon eher, wo ein Grafikkarten-Wechsel nur bei einigen Gamer-Laptops drin ist, und preislich nicht ratsam!


----------



## simba572 (19. Oktober 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole auch hier gerne meine Aussage nochmal:
> Aber der funktioniert dann nur mit NVidia GEforce-Grafikkarten, wetten?
> Zum Kotzen. Ich möchte als Spieler nicht zwischen Sodom und Gomorrah  wählen müssen. Entweder kein Mantle/Eyefinitiv oder kein PhysX/G-Sync,  das ist echt *******.


 
konkurrenz belebt das geschäft, leider mit dem nachteil sich entscheiden zu müssen 
..


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

Wer spielt den schon mit VSync ? ^^ aber ansich , welcher normaler Spieler holt sich dann so ein Monitor für viel Geld wenn es ein anderer genauso tut. ? Wenn es nur wegen Tearing etc ist dann ist das es mir nicht wert


----------



## Ion (19. Oktober 2013)

> Wer spielt den schon mit VSync ?


Ich spiele alles mit Vsync!
Wer mag schon Tearing? 

G-Sync könnte interessant werden. Aber wieso glaubt ihr alle das die Monitore damit kommen werden? 
Viel logischer wäre, würde Nvidia das in ihren Treiber einbauen. Denn der Monitor an sich verursacht doch nicht das Problem, sondern die Grafikkarte

Wenn ich falsch liege, korrigiert mich bitte


----------



## N3Xx1one1 (19. Oktober 2013)

Naja ist ja ganz nett aber wenn es dann wieder NV only wird, wäre das sehr schade.
Ich kann ohne Adaptives VSync auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Ion (19. Oktober 2013)

Adaptives V-sync gibt es auch bei AMD Karten


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Oktober 2013)

Mh, echt nette Idee, nur müsste ich dazu meine Monitore austauschen ... und es wäre nVidia only, was schade wäre, da ich grade mit dem Gedanken Spiele aufgrund diverser Treiber-Abfucks in den letzten Wochen meine Titan durch 'ne 290X zu ersetzen ...


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> G-Sync könnte interessant werden. Aber wieso glaubt ihr alle das die Monitore damit kommen werden?
> Viel logischer wäre, würde Nvidia das in ihren Treiber einbauen. Denn der Monitor an sich verursacht doch nicht das Problem, sondern die Grafikkarte



Alle 3 Komponenten (Treiber, Graka, Monitor) müssen mitspielen. Mit herkömmlichen Monitoren funktioniert es nicht, es sei denn man besitzt ein Modell bei dem man die Platine nachrüsten kann: Tearing, Input-Lag und Ruckler adé dank NVIDIA G-SYNC (Update)


----------



## Schinken (19. Oktober 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich spiele alles mit Vsync!
> Wer mag schon Tearing?
> 
> G-Sync könnte interessant werden. Aber wieso glaubt ihr alle das die Monitore damit kommen werden?
> ...


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab muss der Monitor G-Sync Haredwareseitig unterstützen. Der Grafikkartentreiber kann dem Monitor ja nichts neues beibrinegen 

Ja, ich kann mich eigentlich nur der Mehrheit anschließen. Geile Technik aber diese Hersteller-Only Trends führen doch dazu dass Niemand die gesamte Grafikpracht bewundern kann. Dann hab ich iwann z.b. entweder nen Spiel mit toller Physik aber matschiger Grafik oder eben umgekehrt. Ist doch sch... wenn Konkurennz so sehr das technisch Mögliche verhindert. Sollen sie die Technik(en) patentieren und von AMD (bzw. Nvidia) lizensieren lassen. Dann ist die Technik halt bei AMD teurer, das ist ja auch Ok, sie habens eben nicht erfunden. Aber wenigstens könnte man dann alle Techniken nutzen wenn man sich High End Karten holt.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Oktober 2013)

Finde die Idee absolut klasse. Man merkt das NVIDIA die Probleme intelligenter angeht als AMD. Was nützt schon ne tolle Mantle API die vielleicht 20% mehr FPS raus hämmert und trotzdem stottert, weil die Framerate einfach IMMER varieren wird und solang nicht selbst im worst-case trotzdem > 60 FPS dargestellt werden können leidet einfach das Spiele-Erlebnis. Wer kann schon immer > 60 FPS garantieren bei vollen Details gerade bei Auflösungen über FullHD wie sie hoffentlich in Zukunft die Norm werden?


----------



## biohaufen (19. Oktober 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich spiele alles mit Vsync!
> Wer mag schon Tearing?
> 
> G-Sync könnte interessant werden. Aber wieso glaubt ihr alle das die Monitore damit kommen werden?
> ...


 
Nein, das eigentliche Problem ist wirklich der Monitor, da wenn du V-Sync an hast, jedoch weniger FPS als die refresh rate deines Monitor hast gibt es Lags und Stutter, weil die "langsameren" Frames in einen späteren Scan des Monitors verschoben werden ! Wenn du V-Sync ausgeschaltet hast gibt es Tearing, (wenn du nicht exakt die gleichen FPS hast (je nach refresh rate des Monitors) da z.B. das erste Frame noch schnell genug berechnet wurde um in den 1 Scan zu kommen, das 2te jedoch schon zu lange benötigt und z.B. am Ende des 2. Scans und am Anfang des 3. Scans dargestellt wird. Durch G-Sync passt der Monitor die refresh rate immer an die FPS an, die die Grafikkarte gerade "produziert". Dabei gibt es dann weder Lag, noch Stutter, noch Tearing, da ja ein Frame ! immer ! In den richtigen Scan des Monitors passt und nicht in den nächsten verschoben werden muss  
Also braucht man einen speziellen Monitor, der eine variable refresh rate hat, deswegen kann es auch nicht für jeden x-Beliebigen Monitor ein G-Sync Modul geben ...


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht das dann in Verbindung mit SLI aus? Sollte doch auch dort den Inputlag teils drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## Jahai (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es echt schade, dass es NVidia exklusiv ist, wäre schön echt gut, wenn das ganze auch auf Konsolen laufen würde, man keinen wirklichen Unterschied mehr zwischen 30 und 60 FPS sieht und die Grafikpower dann anders eingesetzt werden kann. Naja die Träumerei wieder


----------



## davidschu (19. Oktober 2013)

Vermutlich wird es dann eine  AMD- Fangemachten Treiberhack geben mit dem man ähnlich wie mit den PhysX Karten dann halt ne Gsynch Karte verbaut...
Ich persönlich kann nur sagen, dass ich sowohl auf meinem 600HZ TV noch auf meim 120HZ Acer Screen jemals starke Tearing oder Lagprobleme hatte und ich die Pressekonferenz von Nvidia eher albern als vielversprechend fand, da sie Szenen zeigten in denen fast schon übertriebenes Tearing vorkam...
So als müssten sie ihr Produkt rechtfertigen.


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt schade, dass es NVidia exklusiv ist, wäre schön echt gut, wenn das ganze auch auf Konsolen laufen würde, man keinen wirklichen Unterschied mehr zwischen 30 und 60 FPS sieht und die Grafikpower dann anders eingesetzt werden kann. Naja die Träumerei wieder



Naja dann bräuchte man wiederum eine Glotze die das unterstützt. Aber ja, es wäre schön wenn das Ganze nicht nVidia-exklusiv wäre denn so entsteht nun die nächste Insellösung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Oktober 2013)

Das wird dort kein Inputlag reduzieren, da zwei Grafikkarten immer zuerst auf einer Grafikkarte das eine dann das andere Bild auf der zweiten Grafikkarte berechnen wird, daher ist der Inputlag fast immer doppelt so lange bis das Bild ausgeben wird als mit einer Singelkarte.
Viel wichtiger wäre es aber zu wissen ob es was geben Microruckler bewirkt, wobei da kann man auch schon viel selber dagegen machen.
Diese Einstellungen erhöhen zwar weiter die Eingabeverzögerung aber mir persönlich nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Jahai (19. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja dann bräuchte man wiederum eine Glotze die das unterstützt. Aber ja, es wäre schön wenn das Ganze nicht nVidia-exklusiv wäre denn so entsteht nun die nächste Insellösung.


 
Wenn es nicht exklusiv wäre und die Konsolen das auch könnten , was glaubst du wie schnell dann solche Fernseher auf den Markt kommen würden? Bei dem großen Konsolenmarkt will doch schließlich jeder was vom Kuchen abhaben


----------



## crae (19. Oktober 2013)

1) Nette Idee von nvidia, aber zum Kotzen, wenns nicht bei AMD-hw geht.
2) sli könnte evtl. profitieren, wenn die frames durch die g-sync Karte zugteilt werden, aber wie sich das dann auf inputlag usw. auswirkt keine Ahnung
3) Alles mit vsync spielen, wer hat bock auf höhere Reaktionszeiten, das geht vllt bei Rennspielen klar.

mfg, crae


----------



## NerdFlanders (19. Oktober 2013)

Um mal mit dem ersten Gerücht aufzuräumen: Wenn man mit 40FPS spielt hat man zwangsweise ein 33% höheren Imputlag als wenn man mit 60 FPS spielt. Einfach weil die Frames 33% länger berechnet werden.

Und zur VSync Debatte: Im SP mit, im MP ohne


----------



## Chris179 (19. Oktober 2013)

Interessantes Feature, als AMDler würde ich mich auch beschweren das es nvidia only ist 

Ne AMD Karte ist halt meist günstiger, als das nvidia Gegenstück, dafür kommt nvidia mit deutlich besseren Features(CUDA,PhysX und jetzt halt jetzt auch G-Sync) ihr könnnt nicht erwarten das eure 250€ 7970 die so stark ist wie die fast 100€ teurere gtx770 auch diese Features mitbringt, irgendwie muss nvidia ja die Preise rechtfertigen.

Mantle und die vllt auch von nvidia kommende Grafik-API lass ich mal außen vor.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Oktober 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt schade, dass es NVidia exklusiv ist, wäre schön echt gut, wenn das ganze auch auf Konsolen laufen würde, man keinen wirklichen Unterschied mehr zwischen 30 und 60 FPS sieht und die Grafikpower dann anders eingesetzt werden kann. Naja die Träumerei wieder


 
Konsolen brauchen das garnicht, weil das Spiel gerade eben dafür ausgelegt wird mit konstanter Framerate zu laufen. Da schwankt nix zwischen 25 und 70 FPS. Auf Konsolen laufen Spiele einfach IMMER langsam mit 30 FPS.


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Konsolen brauchen das garnicht, weil das Spiel gerade eben dafür ausgelegt wird mit konstanter Framerate zu laufen. Da schwankt nix zwischen 25 und 70 FPS. Auf Konsolen laufen Spiele einfach IMMER langsam mit 30 FPS.


 
Dann schau dir doch mal die aktuellen Konsolenspiele an. Die ruckeln was das Zeug hält. Da heißts nicht konst. 30 FPS sondern 20-25+, peak ist 30!


----------



## sir qlimax (19. Oktober 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wer spielt den schon mit VSync ? ^^ aber ansich , welcher normaler Spieler holt sich dann so ein Monitor für viel Geld wenn es ein anderer genauso tut. ? Wenn es nur wegen Tearing etc ist dann ist das es mir nicht wert


 
ich spiele alles mit vsync. da mein tv nur 60hz kann brauch ich keine 120fps. zumal so der stromverbrauch ordentlich nach unten geht


----------



## marcus_T (19. Oktober 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wer spielt den schon mit VSync ?


 
deine 7870 lässt ab 1080p mit sicherheit kein vsync mehr zu 
ich spiele mit vsync.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Oktober 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch mal die aktuellen Konsolenspiele an. Die ruckeln was das Zeug hält. Da heißts nicht konst. 30 FPS sondern 20-25+, peak ist 30!


 
Da hilft dann trotzdem kein GSync mehr, weil die Bildrate dann einfach unter einen Wert fällt, der einfach nicht flüssig wahrgenommen werden kann. GSync greift das Problem an das bei PC Spielen die Framerate einfach stark schwanken und selbst mit starken GPUs keine > 60 FPS jederzeit garantiert werden können und mit Vsync die Bildrate dann auf 30 abkackt damit das Bild nicht zerreißt und diese Sprünge merkst du einfach.


----------



## biohaufen (19. Oktober 2013)

marcus_T schrieb:


> deine 7870 lässt ab 1080p mit sicherheit kein vsync mehr zu
> ich spiele mit vsync.


 
Häää ?! Weißt du überhaupt was Vertical synchronization bedeutet ?!
Oder sollte das sarkastisch sein ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Konsolen brauchen das garnicht, weil das Spiel gerade eben dafür ausgelegt wird mit konstanter Framerate zu laufen. Da schwankt nix zwischen 25 und 70 FPS. Auf Konsolen laufen Spiele einfach IMMER langsam mit 30 FPS.


 Das ist übrigens ein Gerücht.
Konsolenspiele laufen weder mit genau 30fps, noch ist das so damit das genau jeder zweite Frame auf einem 60Hz TV ist. Guck dir doch mal aktuelle Spiele auf den Konsolen an. Die laufen mit 20-30 fps, von konstanter Framerate ist da absolut nichts zu sehen.


@Topic:
An sich eine echt tolle Sache. 
Aber mal wieder ein proprietärer Mist, der nicht nur nvidia exklusiv ist, sondern auch auf spezielle Bildschirme beschränkt ist. Die dann nvidia typisch bestimmt gleich mal 100 Euro mehr als ein gleichwertige Bildschirm ohne dieses Feature kosten werden.


----------



## SilentMan22 (19. Oktober 2013)

Introducing Revolutionary NVIDIA G-SYNC Display Technology: Ultra-Smooth, Stutter-Free Gaming Is Here | GeForce

Nvidia G-Sync: Anti-Tearing-Modul für Monitore - Golem.de

Hier noch ein paar mehr News, damit endlich auch auf PCGH ein Artikel dazu zu finden ist.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Oktober 2013)

Schön. Hauptsache die BQ wird erhöht und die Möglichkeiten SLI ein zu setzen werden verbessert. Wär doch suppi wenn man mal 3 günstige GTX 760@ 4GB einsetzen könnte ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen. Das ist keine Utopie, es braucht nur ein sauber abgestimmtes System. Und G-Sync könnte der Anfang davon sein.

Wenn es dann super performed wird AMD sicherlich auch was derartiges nachlegen. Monitore wo es Platz für eine Spezial Platine gibt haben wir dann ja schon. Warum soll ASUS keine AMD Edition bringen ?


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Schön. Hauptsache die BQ wird erhöht und die Möglichkeiten SLI ein zu setzen werden verbessert. Wär doch suppi wenn man mal 3 günstige GTX 760@ 4GB einsetzen könnte ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen. Das ist keine Utopie, es braucht nur ein sauber abgestimmtes System. Und G-Sync könnte der Anfang davon sein.


 
Ich verstehe aber nicht wie G-Sync die generellen SLI-Probleme lösen können sollte? Sicherlich kommen sich 3 Karten auch mit G-Sync ins Gehege und sorgen für unregelmäßigen Bildaufbau und hohen Inputlag.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Oktober 2013)

Der PC und der Monitor müssen mit einander kommunizieren um sich im Arbeitstakt anzugleichen. Auf diesem Wege könnte man sicherlich auch eine saubere Frameausrichtung ermöglichen (meine Vermutung). Es kann ja kein starres Steuerungssystem des Treibers an den Monitor geben, weil der Treiber auch nicht in jedem Fall weiß wie viel Fps er in nächster Zeit raus haut....


----------



## Superwip (19. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Idee wobei ich mich frage wie das technisch genau funktioniert. Ich hoffe es gibt eine offene Dokumentation der Technologie die dafür sorgt das auch AMD Karten zum Zug kommen können (obwohl ich eine GTX 670 besitze aber wer weiß ob ich nicht doch irgendwann zu AMD wechsle).


----------



## SilentMan22 (19. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht wie G-Sync die generellen SLI-Probleme lösen können sollte? Sicherlich kommen sich 3 Karten auch mit G-Sync ins Gehege und sorgen für unregelmäßigen Bildaufbau und hohen Inputlag.


 
Jetzt aber BITTE aufpassen, Tearing und Mikroruckler sind zwei ganz verschiedene Dinge! :O


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. Oktober 2013)

mir reicht Vsync mit nem 60 hz monitor ..  wichtig ist es aber 60 FPS zu halten .. dafür brauch ich kein G-sync und 4 K .. ausserdem wird Occ-Rift das nächste seine was mich interessieren könnte . 

Alles andere ist schall und Rauch  und nicht bezahlbar  (Momentan)

Wer es will kann es gerne kaufen . Jeder darf machen was er will


----------



## Jahai (19. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Da hilft dann trotzdem kein GSync mehr, weil die Bildrate dann einfach unter einen Wert fällt, der einfach nicht flüssig wahrgenommen werden kann. GSync greift das Problem an das bei PC Spielen die Framerate einfach stark schwanken und selbst mit starken GPUs keine > 60 FPS jederzeit garantiert werden können und mit Vsync die Bildrate dann auf 30 abkackt damit das Bild nicht zerreißt und diese Sprünge merkst du einfach.


 
Das Problem ist aber auch, dass nicht jedes Spiel auf zum Beispiel meiner PS3 mit VSync läuft, es ist halt wirklich sch... wenn es einen ständig das Bild zerreißt und man absolut nichts dagegen tun kann.


----------



## sir qlimax (19. Oktober 2013)

auf die rift brille bin auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Oktober 2013)

> GSync greift das Problem an das bei PC Spielen die Framerate einfach stark schwanken und selbst mit starken GPUs keine > 60 FPS jederzeit garantiert werden können


 
Mit "viel SLI" und viel Geld kann man eigentlich immer 60 Fps halten. Im Zusammenspiel mit Vsync @ 60 Hertz ist das auch schon eine feine Sache. *Das Problem ist das die CPU's nicht dauerhaft 60 Fps halten können*, auch nicht @ 5 Ghz.... Da könnte G-Sync ansetzen. 40 Fps im SLI sauber gehalten von Monitor, M-GPU und CPU -> Traumhaft 

Der Monitor müsst ein wenig die Bildausgabe der Graka mit beeinflussen bzw. aktiv iniziieren. Eine Art Metering / Limiting müsste statt finden. Und ob diese Startschüsse der Bildberechnung nun eine, oder zwei Karten in Abwechslung berechnen ist dann eigentlich egal. Der Takt muß stimmen...


----------



## Schinken (19. Oktober 2013)

Na wenn du schon vom technisch möglichen und nicht vom monetär praktikablen Standpunkt aus argumentierst ist die CPU aber auch nich das Problem. Ich kann mir ja mit viel geld auch nen Multi-CPU System basteln


----------



## z4x (20. Oktober 2013)

Dieser ganze exklusiv mist Ist Doch *******... Wäre schön Wenn Die einfach versuchen würden Das beste rauszuholen... Z.B gibt Amd einfach NV eine Lizenz für Mantel oder True Audio oder Was auch immer und NV für physikx und G-Sync etc. ... Aber Die Firmen haben Ja Immer Nur ihren Gewinn Im Auge und so wirklich interressiert sich niemand für Die gamer. Meine Kaufentscheidung wird Das ganz sicher nicht beeinflussen und Ich werde mir sowieso keinen 350€ Monitor holen Nur für so Was... und Ich finde Es auch seltsam Das sie eine Technik anbieten mit Der man Spiele flüssiger spielen Kann Wenn man schlechte fps zahlen Hat? Das Ist Ja schon ein armuts Zeugnis Wenn man mit einer 900€ Karte keine Spiele flüssig spielen Kann....

Aber wer berauch auch schon einen monitor, Oculus Rift ftw
(Früher hatten alle versucht sowas zu machen und Es nicht hinbekommen Nur Weil sie Immer Nur Das militär Im Auge hatten, Dann kommt ein gamer und schon klappt es? Ich glaube das Viele hobbyprogramieree mehr drauf haben Als teilweise diese riesigen entwicklerteams in großen firmen... )


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Oktober 2013)

z4x schrieb:


> Dieser ganze exklusiv mist Ist Doch *******... Wäre schön Wenn Die einfach versuchen würden Das beste rauszuholen... Z.B gibt Amd einfach NV eine Lizenz für Mantel oder True Audio oder Was auch immer und NV für physikx und G-Sync etc. ... Aber Die Firmen haben Ja Immer Nur ihren Gewinn Im Auge und so wirklich interressiert sich niemand für Die gamer. Meine Kaufentscheidung wird Das ganz sicher nicht beeinflussen und Ich werde mir sowieso keinen 350€ Monitor holen Nur für so Was... und Ich finde Es auch seltsam Das sie eine Technik anbieten mit Der man Spiele flüssiger spielen Kann Wenn man schlechte fps zahlen Hat? Das Ist Ja schon ein armuts Zeugnis Wenn man mit einer 900€ Karte keine Spiele flüssig spielen Kann....
> 
> Aber wer berauch auch schon einen monitor, Oculus Rift ftw
> (Früher hatten alle versucht sowas zu machen und Es nicht hinbekommen Nur Weil sie Immer Nur Das militär Im Auge hatten, Dann kommt ein gamer und schon klappt es? Ich glaube das Viele hobbyprogramieree mehr drauf haben Als teilweise diese riesigen entwicklerteams in großen firmen... )


 An welchen Kriterien machst du eigentlich fest, ob ein Wort groß oder klein geschrieben wird? 

Das mit den Lizenzen wird nicht gemacht. Denn falls sich das von der Konkurrenz lizensierte Feature dann durchsetzt hat man bei der nächsten Verhandlunge um die Lizenzkosten plötzlich kaum noch eine Wahl.
z.B. AMD lizenziert PhysX für 10 Jahre für 0 Euro. Weil es dann jeder hat, setzt es sich durch. In 10 Jahren muss AMD dann unglaublich hohe Kosten für die Lizenzen bezahlen um nicht einen entscheidenden Nachteil zu haben. 

Wenn, dann könnte man einen Technologieaustausch machen. Also Mantle und TrueAudio gegen PhysX und GSync. So wie AMD und Intel damals mit der 64 Bit Erweiterung für x86.
Ich glaub nicht, dass sich Intel auf eine Lizensierung der Technik eingelassen hätte. Dann hätten sie jetzt ganz schlechte Karten die Technik weiterhin günstig lizensieren zu können. Wäre x64 AMD only geblieben, hätte es sich vermutlich nicht durchgesetzt.
Aber das sich nvidia darauf einlässt glaub ich ebenfalls nicht. Die wollen doch lieber ihren proprietären Mist exclusiv durchboxen. Bisher mit eher mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube mittlerweile nichtmehr das es da überhaupt irgendetwas zu lizensieren gibt denn die adaptive Refreshrate ist bei Displayport grundlegend vorgesehen. nVidia bemüht sich nun lediglich als erste Firma um die Etablierung dieses Features und tut dabei so als hätten sie es erfunden.


----------



## treav0r (21. Oktober 2013)

da ich danz 120hz kein problem mit tearing hab, ist mir gsync eig. relativ wurscht


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich glaube mittlerweile nichtmehr das es da überhaupt irgendetwas zu lizensieren gibt denn die adaptive Refreshrate ist bei Displayport grundlegend vorgesehen. nVidia bemüht sich nun lediglich als erste Firma um die Etablierung dieses Features und tut dabei so als hätten sie es erfunden.


 Wozu dient dann dieses relativ riesige Board mit dem relativ riesigen Chip und 768 Mib Speicher? Irgendwas muss das ja tun... Ist das nur dafür da, wenn kein DP verwendet wird?


----------



## blackout24 (21. Oktober 2013)

treav0r schrieb:


> da ich danz 120hz kein problem mit tearing hab, ist mir gsync eig. relativ wurscht


 
Natürlich kannst du mit 120 Hz Probleme mit Tearing haben. Wart mal ab, bis deine Graka nichtmal 60 FPS halten kann auf die es synchronisieren kann wenn diese unter 120 FPS fällt. Dann fängts bei 30 FPS an zu stottern und dann schaltest du VSync aus und schon teart es überall. Glaube viele verstehen einfach nicht, wie ein Monitor geschweige den VSync funktioniert.


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2013)

> Wozu dient dann dieses relativ riesige Board mit dem relativ riesigen Chip und 768 Mib Speicher?


 
Das ist allerdings eine sehr interessante Frage.


----------



## TempestX1 (21. Oktober 2013)

treav0r schrieb:


> da ich danz 120hz kein problem mit tearing hab, ist mir gsync eig. relativ wurscht


Tearing hat nichts mit der hz Zahl des Monitors zu tun sondern mit der Synchronisation zwischen Monitor und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2013)

Tearing ist aber bei hohen Frequenzen immer weniger störend.


----------



## adon67 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hat man mit vsync keine verzögerung?


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2013)

Nein. Aber die Framerate bricht schnell ein.

Vsync ermöglicht nur ganzzahlige Teiler der Bildwiederholrate als Refreshrate. Bei 60Hz also etwa 60fps, 30fps, 20fps, 15fps, 12fps usw.

Der Sprung von 60fps auf 30fps ist natürlich schon ziemlich hart.

Bei hohen Bildwiederholraten funktioniert Vsync besser- bei 144Hz sind etwa 144fps, 72fps, 48fps, 36fps, 28,8fps, 24fps, 20,6fps usw. möglich. Im niedrig fps Bereich wird die Abstufung also weicher, im hohen Bereich ist sie grundsätzlich weniger spürbar.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nein. Aber die Framerate bricht schnell ein.......



 ........wenn kein Triple Buffer unterstützt wird.......

Edit:
Und weil ich grade wieder in einem anderen Forum Grütze lese:



> Aber Tearing ist  eher ein Problem von früher.
> Ich komme in kaum ein akt. Spiel über 120FPS.



Tearing tritt auch auf wenn die fps<Hz sind!


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2013)

Das aber dann zu einem Lag führt.


----------



## Robonator (21. Oktober 2013)

Stoße erst jetzt auf diese News und ich finde das hört sich richtig gut an 
Auch das Kommentar hier fand ich recht interessant:


> Reached out to Tom Petersen, the blog's author. Here's his comment: "G-SYNC will initially be available only as a module that NVIDIA will sell to monitor OEMs like ASUS and BENQ. We will also like may a DIY kit available to gamers to retro fit selected existing monitors. We have no plans to license the technology at this point."


----------



## aloha84 (21. Oktober 2013)

@Superwip
Ja genau....Pest oder "duweißtschon"!
Kommt drauf an was einem lieber ist, framedrops von 60 --> auf 30fps, oder ein Inputlag.

....einen hab ich noch:



> Watt?! Äh, jetzt wird schlecht programmierten Spielen mittels neuer Hardware zuleibe gerückt? Aha...
> Ich bin selbst sehr großer Nvidia-Fan, aber dieses Vorgehen finde ich albern.


 ohne Worte!


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2013)

Man muss allerdings auch festhalten das man die Nachteile  sowohl von Vsync als auch von Tripplebuffering als auch von Tearing mit einer beliebig hohen Bildwiederholrate beliebig reduzieren kann.

Extremfall: Bei Displayport 1.2 und 1920x1080 mit 8 Bit Farbtiefe sind etwa theoretisch maximal etwa 372Hz möglich.

Damit könnte man als Vsync Teiler etwa 372fps, 186fps, 124fps, 93fps, 74,4fps, 62fps, 53,1fps, 46,5fps, 41,3fps, 37,2fps usw. möglich machen und damit im low-fps Bereich schon sehr feine Abstufungen.

Tearing ist bei 372Hz auch kaum sichtbar wenn ein von Tearing betroffenes Einzelbild nur 2,7ms sichtbar (soweit es nicht aufgrund der begrenzten Reaktionszeit komplett verschwimmt) ist und Tripplebuffering würde den Lag nur um 2,7ms erhöhen.

Schon 120fps sind hier ein erheblicher Fortschritt.


Dennoch ist eine variable Refreshrate eine elegantere Lösung.


----------



## N3Xx1one1 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Adaptives V-sync gibt es auch bei AMD Karten



Ich weiß, ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass es bei AMD nicht verfügbar ist, ich wollte damit nur andeuten, dass Ich Vsync gerne Adaptiv nutze  Sei es AMD oder Nvidia


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2014)

Weiß einer hier vielleicht, was man hier von halten kann? AnandTech Portal | AMD Demonstrates "FreeSync", Free G-Sync Alternative, at CES 2014


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Weiß einer hier vielleicht, was man hier von halten kann? AnandTech Portal | AMD Demonstrates "FreeSync", Free G-Sync Alternative, at CES 2014


 
Gipsel  : 





			
				Gipsel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe doch gleich gesagt, daß das eigentlich nur kleine Änderungen an der Panelelektronik (für geringe Cent-Beträge, keine zig Euro wie NV's FPGA-Platine mit 'ner Menge RAM) erfordert und ansonsten nur eine halbwegs flexible Displayengine benötigt. Und bei mobilen Designs klappt es ja auch und ist sogar Teil der eDP-Spezifikation.
> Irgendwie wird es immer unklarer, was nV's GSYNC-Platine überhaupt macht.


http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10064622#post10064622


----------



## Seki92 (7. Januar 2014)

Bin mal gespannt ob von amd was vergleichbares(evtl als software lösung soweit möglich) in absehbarer Zeit kommt.



> Habe doch gleich gesagt, daß das eigentlich nur kleine Änderungen an der Panelelektronik (für geringe Cent-Beträge, keine zig Euro wie NV's FPGA-Platine mit 'ner Menge RAM) erfordert und ansonsten nur eine halbwegs flexible Displayengine benötigt. Und bei mobilen Designs klappt es ja auch und ist sogar Teil der eDP-Spezifikation.
> Irgendwie wird es immer unklarer, was nV's GSYNC-Platine überhaupt macht.



Das lässt ja auf günstige alternativen hoffen


----------



## Pumpi (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn die G-Sync Qualität mit ein paar Cent in der Monitorherstellung erreicht werden kann, warum lassen sich dann 5 renomierte Monitorhersteller auf so properitäres Zeug von nVidia ein ? Wäre das nicht für alle beteiligten Firmen (inklusive nVidia) leicht vorhersehbar das das G-Sync Modul ein MegaFlop werden würde ?

 Wenn ich schon lese AMD schaltet im Treiber frei. Dann kann es ja nur noch bis 2016 dauern bis erste Ergebnisse in der Praxis zu sehen sind....

 Das ist mal wieder eine Nebelkerze reinsten Wassers seitens AMD.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Januar 2014)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder eine Nebelkerze reinsten Wassers seitens AMD.



Die lernen eben langsam vom nVidia-Marketing - die machen sowas ständig.
Ansonsten sind Monitore für propietäre nVidia-Lösungen nichts Neues - z.B. für 3D-Vision.
Ein paar Hersteller starten eben Versuchsballons, um die Marktakzeptanz zu testen - warum auch nicht?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Januar 2014)

Seki92 schrieb:


> Das lässt ja auf günstige alternativen hoffen




Vor allem eine, die nicht auch NV-GPUs beschränkt ist


----------

